# 2005 Passat- nice!



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Baby Phaeton. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Those pics have been around for 6-8MO, BTW.

Looks nice, though the headlights were stolen from the new Legacy.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> though the headlights were stolen from the new Legacy.


They need to return them to their rightful owner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm not doubting Kaz, but this is the first I've seen of them.

Beautiful car. If they offer AWD with a stick, I could see us replacing the Saab with one.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

headlights and taillights are nasty


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I'm not doubting Kaz, but this is the first I've seen of them.
> 
> Beautiful car. If they offer AWD with a stick, I could see us replacing the Saab with one.


11 months old

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33945

http://www.ohiovw.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9257


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice. Although, artist renditions sometimes look better than the actual thing. Oh wait, nevermind, that only happens with BMW.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

atyclb said:


> headlights and taillights are nasty


 You are entitled to your opinion just as I am mine. I happen to think it looks great from all angles.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

germancarfans posted these recently too



















http://www.germancarfans.com/spyphotos.cfm/spyphotoid/6040530.001/volkswagen/1.html


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> You are entitled to your opinion just as I am mine. I happen to think it looks great from all angles.


I forgot to mention how nasty the front grille is too, especially with a US plate


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I forgot to mention how nasty the front grille is too, especially with a US plate


What do you think about the landscape in the background ?


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I think it looks great. Especially the GermanCarFans pics. Who cares who stole what design elements from whom? It happends all the time. Just ask KIA.  

You kinda had to expect some type of sabertooth look...after all, it's on the same platform as the A6. Can't wait to see interior pics. 

Are there any new Jetta pics yet?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> You kinda had to expect some type of sabertooth look...after all, it's on the same platform as the A6. Can't wait to see interior pics.


I think the new passat is on a different platform from the a6 now

"The new Passat will ride on a modified and lengthened PQ35 platform called PQ46. The PQ46 uses a transversely mounted engine instead of the current longitudinal layout. "


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> I think the new passat is on a different platform from the a6 now
> 
> "The new Passat will ride on a modified and lengthened PQ35 platform called PQ46. The PQ46 uses a transversely mounted engine instead of the current longitudinal layout. "


A different platform, yes, but look at the similarities:


















Unfortunately for people that would like AWD and a stick (TD or me or....), I don't think it'll happen. Why pay >$40k for an Audi when you could get a VW that looks almost identical for about $10K less? Makes me wonder if the Passat will even be close to the images above based on that.

Then again, as I'm writing this, the A3/Golf thing comes to mind. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Zaphod said:


> A different platform, yes, but look at the similarities:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We already have the R32 (which continues to tempt me).


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Looks pretty good, but lately VAG seems to have the "same sausage, different lengths" syndrome going on big time.


----------

